# Blue (figurative)



## ThomasK

Can *'blue'* have other meanings or connotations than 

 - sadness (_blues_...) in English

 - blood stains or perhaps painful experiences (_blauw oog_ in Dutch, _black eye_ though in English; _een blauwtje lopen_, _get a little blue X_, when disappointed in love) 

 - perhaps good when combined with skies (_de blauwe hemel_, blue heaven (but referring to the sky))

 - _naive_ (blauäugig) in German


Thanks !


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* 'sininen' (blue) is a slang word for penniless.

Which reminds me that there may have been another thread for the same purpose (?).


----------



## ThomasK

I had a quick look, hakro, but could not find it. If there is one, please tell me - although I hope it is not the case.


----------



## amikama

In the Hebrew slang כחול (_kahol_) is associated with sex and pornography.

סרט כחול ("blue movie") = X-rated movie
ראש כחול ("blue head") = dirty mind
etc.


----------



## Hakro

Thomas,

I tried to find it in several ways but missed - obviously I made a mistake when I said there has been another thread. Sorry about it.

Anyway, in Finnish also _sinisilmäinen_ (blue-eyed) is widely used for a naive person - although most of the Finns in fact are blue-eyed! I think this is an international phrase.

Another international expression, I believe, is _siniverinen_ (blue-blooded, noble).


----------



## Azuuulita

In Mexico

We use the word "El Azul" (the blue one) as a slang for a "cop".


----------



## Saluton

In Russian, *голубой* (light blue) means... gay.

Yes, we use *голубая кровь* (blue blood) to describe aristocrats and *г**олубоглазый, синеглазый* (blue-eyed) can mean _naïve,_ too.


----------



## Tamar

> In the Hebrew slang כחול (_kahol_) is associated with sex and pornography.
> 
> סרט כחול ("blue movie") = X-rated movie
> ראש כחול ("blue head") = dirty mind
> etc.


 
That, and also "blue blood" דם כחול (dam kakhol), just like in Russain: refering to aristocrats.


----------



## ThomasK

The blue referring to the police, seems the least metaphorical to me. 
The blue referring to homosexuality or to porn is different: I think in B and elsewhere it is more often associated with pink (or rainbow ?). 
The blue blood is something we know as well...


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

In American English slang, blue also has connotations of sex, pornography, or anything innapropriate or forbidden: ie "blue laws" which many communities had at one time which prevented the sale of alcohol, tobacco in certain areas, and which forced stores and shops of all kinds to close before a certain hour and on Sundays. I don't hear the word used this way much in current context, although some blue laws still exist and the word blue law is current. I seldom hear anyone talk about a "blue movie" or a " blue novel", even though it was once widely accepted as slang for pornoghraphic (as quoted by Tamar for Hebrew).

"Blueblood" also refers to the aristocracy here, and "bluestocking" is an old term in both British and American English which refered to an intellectual or highly educated woman, usually with negative connotations-- the implication being that she was not good for anything else, or that her learning was somehow affected, of dubious quality or value, or a form of dilatantism. This is another word you seldom encounter in literature after the 1920's, and that I almost never hear in speech. Except for a few other bluestockings like me!
Hope it helps.


----------



## ThomasK

This is an interesting addition indeed. 

The 'blueblood'-issue is one that gets me thinking:where is the blue blood from ? It reminds me of the fact that in Dutch blue seems linked with hurt, mainly physical, sometimes (by extension, I guess) psychological. But I cannot think of any link with 'blueblooded aristocracy'. 

There is of course the white collar vs. the blue-collar opposition, with the colours referring to the colour of the employees' shirts and the workers' overalls respectively. 

The funny thing is also that with us some kind of naivity (or at least lack of knowledge) will be associated with green (_een groentje_, a little green one, is one who has just started a job) and young plants, I guess. But I guess the German 'Blauäugigkeit' refers to 'pure' naivity. Maybe there is just no link.


----------



## Saluton

Yeah, we forgot about _blue collars _(_синие воротнички_ in Russian).

If what you said about _Blauäugigkeit _is correct, then the Russian noun corresponding to _голубоглазый_ (blue-eyed), i.e. _голубоглазость,_ is much less, if at all, used in the sense of _naïvety_ than _Blauäugigkeit._

I've read in a book that the expression _blue blood_ comes from the fact that the skin of the 'noble society' was and is much lighter than workers' and hence, veins can be clearly seen on the aristocrats' hands. The veins look blue. That's the point.


----------



## ThomasK

You might be perfectly right, concerning the blue blood, Saluton: having white skin then was indeed evidence of not working outside, and indeed, veins look blue. 

Did you mean to say there is a difference between Blau... and naivity ?


----------



## Saluton

I meant there's a difference between _Blauäugigkeit_ and _голубоглазость._


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

I've never heard of blue as a synonym for naive or inexperienced in Am. English. We do use "green" in this way. In the American southwest or west (think cowboy movies!) a "Greenhorn" is a new hand (cowboy) with no experience, apt to make foolish and dangerous mistakes, and to be the butt of many jokes.
Anyone "green" or "green as grass" is presumed to be young, inexperienced, naive, simple, or rustic.

 A "green" horse is a young horse, or one just brought in from a wild herd or a herd that has been in the mountains or other remote area and has had no contact with people.  A "greenbroke" horse is one whose training is only rudimentary or just beginning.  It might know how to wear a halter or bridle, or have had a rider only one or two times and might buck a lot if ridden.

"Greenbacks" refer to American paper money, all green until this last year or so.  It would be logical for someone to be green if penniless or having a lot of money (in the green?) but I have never heard it used this way.

I have always heard the same explanation for blueblood that others espouse in the forum-- because venous blood is blue until exposed to oxygen-the veins look blue in very pale and smooth (not suntanned or work hardened skin, also not of peasant stock)... oddly enough, the aristocracy are the ones most likely to have a sun tan nowdays, because laborers work indoors and the rich can afford vacations and tanning salons...

I assume bluestocking is derived from this source-- because only aristocrats had the money to expend on a "useless" education for a girl.  Who knows, there might have been a coterie of female intellectuals who actually wore blue stockings as a sign of sorority-- but I doubt it.

It is interesting to hear that blue collar/white collar exists in other languages as a designator for social class.  Blue shirts are made of heavier material, hide stains and wash better in harsh soap and hide grease stains-- a white shirt is harder to keep clean so needs be worn by people in "intellectual" jobs.

Earlier in the forum, someone mentioned rainbow colored as a synonym for homosexuals-- this dates from the gay rights movement of the late 80's to now, with the rainbow colored triangle (referencing theyellow Nazi triangle symbol for gays in the camps). Before this time, lavender (pale purple) was often used to insinuate that someone was a homosexual. Have never heard of blue used in this way in Am. English.

Interesting!  By the way, does "yellow" indicate cowardice in any other language besides English?


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

--To be "in the pink" in English isto be in a good situation.  I have no idea why.
--To be "in the red" is to be in financial trouble or losing money (from the red ink used for negatives in accounting).  "In the black" is making a profit, or at least not losing money.
--"Red letter day" is an extra special day, probably because many calendars indicate holidays with large red numbers (at least American ones do...).
--"Purple" prose is overly flowery, "precious" or excessively descriptive.
"White" or "that's white of you" is sometimes used to denote something good or honorable, unfortunately I am afraid it was originally a racial comment, indicating that other races weren't as morally advanced as "white" people.


----------



## ThomasK

Good Lord, we are broadening our scope ! 

Pink: for one reason or another (pink sweets ?) pink seems to be associated with softness, bordering on unreality, I think, sentimentality - like impressionist pastel colours. Or are you suggesting that purple points in that direction... 

I'll put white in a separate thread, I think...


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

I think that purple does point toward the sentimental and overly emotional. I am not sure how that relates to the original connotations of purple = royal (because royalty or aristocrats were the only ones to be able to afford the expensive dyes used to color purple cloth -- some cultures limited wearing of purple to royalty. Oddly enough, inthe US (probably a throwback to some puritan roots) purple used to be considered a "low class" color. A respectable matron would never wear a purple gown-- that was for the lurid (and torrid) blues singer, the actress, the harlot, or for poor people who spent all their money on outward shows of wealth instead of having a firm fiscal foundation. In some areas only people of color would wear bright colors, especially red or purple. Red has often been associated with sex-- expecially forbidden sex-- a harlot would wear a red gown. That has changed, probably along with the (finally!) shrinking, role of racism here.  Of late, purple has also come to represent new age religion, the occult, wiccans, and people involved in fantasy(dragons, faries,  unicorns, etc.)
Yep, the discussion has broadened. I guess I'll get thrown out of the thread for ranging far afield!! Isn't language great??

Can't wait to see the thread on white!


----------



## ThomasK

Well, pink and purple are not quite the same, are they? Wait a sec, though, maybe we could move this point to the cultural issues forum... 

Mind you: we do not use blue-collar/ white-collar in Dutch. I have only read it in (American) English. 

I am still thinking of blue skies : it is a symbol of good fortune, or good prospects around here. But I do not think it is the colour as such that is the central characteristic, only the combination with the sky --- as opposed to the grey skies full of clouds (with or without rain) we are used to in the Low Countries.


----------



## treulen

Here we use the adjetive "_azul_" (blue) sometimes meaning naive, too. I think it comes from "_nació azu_l" (he/she was born blue, because a deficiency of available oxygen in the blood).


----------



## ThomasK

It reminds me of the German _Blauäugigkeit_ (where blue eyes seems the characteristic feature of naive people)...


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

At dinner last night, everyone concurred that blue in English is still significantly related to sex or profanity-- to wit:  Blue language (dirty talk); " Yesterday I turned the air blue" -- filled the room with profanity.  Blue movies were also mentioned.  My goddaughter was there and she knew the terms (but she reads a lot) and is a language nut like the rest of our circle of friends.  We think most people under 30 wouldn't recognize the connotation.

Here's another "blue" thing:  "Once in a blue moon" means something that occurs rarely.  A blue moon is the second  of two full moons which occur within the same calendar month.  Do any other languages use this term?  We had no idea what the origin was -- why is it a blue moon?  English nursery rhymes often indicate that the moon is made of cheese or blue cheese... any connection?


----------



## ThomasK

The connotation of sex or profanity is not known in Dutch, so I believe. Here we would refer to the red-light district, i think. But there is no 'sex colour'. ;-)

The blue moon: yes, well-known indeed. But why ? Our nursery rhymes do not refer to that. 

That reminded me of the fact that Jan Fabre, a Belgian artist, used blue bics (ballpoints) to cover whole buildings in blue. Special effect, but I do not know the precise reason. The reason is not linguistic, for sure. I read that it refers to the (magic) moment between night and morning: see http://www.smak.be/collectie_kunstenaar.php?kunstenaar_id=24.


----------



## Cagey

In American English, "to talk a blue streak" means to talk a lot.  This expression is discussed in the following thread, which also touches on the association of blue with sex or profanity.  The conclusion is that "talking a blue streak" involves speed, not profanity. 

I could talk a blue streak...


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

We have the red light district in English too, although it is not exactly as spectacular or as overt as can be found in Amsterdam!  Brothels or independent prostitutes displayed a red light in leiu of a sign, since prostitution was illegal. (It still is except in the state of Nevada (Las Vegas!), but of course, widely practiced.

Notes on Pink-- in the middle of the night I remembered that "in the pink" refers to "the pink of health" indicating the glowing skin of a young, viril, and healthy (light skinned person).  I certainly saw lots of healty pink people in the Netherlands!  Around here it's mostly sunburn, because we are in high desert.  I like the connotations of pink candy, especially hearts. Ciao!~


----------



## Cagey

Online Etymology Dictionary has an interesting explanation for _blue-stocking,_ which associates it with the plain blue dress of workmen. *bluestocking:* 1790, derisive word for a woman considered too learned, traces to a London literary salon founded c.1750 by Elizabeth Montagu on the Parisian model, featuring intellectual discussion instead of card games, and in place of ostentatious evening attire, simple dress, including Benjamin Stillingfleet's blue-gray tradesman's hose in place of gentleman's black silk, hence the term, first applied in derision to the whole set by Admiral Boscawen. None of the ladies wore blue stockings.​A related question: Why is blue associated with plainness or simple living? Perhaps it is because that color of dye was less expensive when natural dyes were used.   In contrast, red and purple dyes were often extremely costly.


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

Good job Cagey, I am *ashamed *that I didn't stop to look it up myself. (It gives me the blues?)  Now that I see your post I remember reading about Elizabeth Montagu long ago.  My only excuse is that I indulge my word obsession during the odd quiet moment in my kindergarten class, so don't have time to do the research sometimes.  Have you looked at the older posts on this thread?  There are some interesting comments from several cultures about clothing color and idioms.  Salutations.


----------



## Hermocrates

ThomasK said:


> I had a quick look, hakro, but could not find it. If there is one, please tell me - although I hope it is not the case.



Here: *How Are Colors Interpreted in Different Cultures?* (Cultural discussions)

I hope that helps


Rye


----------



## federicoft

As in other languages, _sangue blu _(blue blood) in Italian refers to the aristocracy.
_Ho una fifa blu_ (I've got a blue scare) means "I'm scared stiff".

Then there is _azzurro_ (azure or sky-blue) too, which is basically used as a synonym of blue in Italian. _L'Azzurro _can simply mean "the sky".
In fairy tales, _il Principe Azzurro _(the Azure Prince) is the Charming Prince. An _azzurro _(azure one) is an athlete who competes for Italy at the Olympic Games and other international sporting events. _Gli Azzurri _(The Azure Ones) is how the National Football Team is commonly know. Finally, _l'Arma Azzurra _(the Azure Corps) is the nickname of the Italian Air Force (probably referring to the sky?).


----------



## Saluton

Gli Azzurri? Interesting. It's never used in Russian, unlike Squadra Azzurra, a well-known name.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

blue > *kék *[as a simple adjective means just the colour]

kékharisnya > bluestocking (women)
kékvérű > blue-blooded


----------



## ThomasK

As in English, Encolpius? --- BTW: the above link to colours and culture is quite interesting !


----------



## Encolpius

No, not like in English, just the colour, no sadness or anything else...


----------



## bibax

Czech:

If someone is too drunk after weekend drinking and is absent at work, he has a blue Monday - *modré pondělí*, probably from German (blau wie ein Veilchen sein = to be blue like a violet, to be drunk).

*modrá krev* (blue blood) - nobility;
*modrá punčocha* (blue stock) - a feminist;
*modrá armáda* (blue army) - the railwaymen, railroad workers (their uniforms are blue);

English:

*blue chip* (stock market) - a corporation with a reputation for quality, reliability, and the ability to operate profitably (< the simplest sets of poker betting discs include white, red, and blue chips, with tradition dictating that the blues are highest in value).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the colour blue is* «κυανό» [ci.a'no]* *(neut.)* < Classical adj. *«κυανοῦς, -νὴ, -νόν» kŭanoûs (masc.), kŭanḕ (fem.), kŭanón (neut.)* < Mycenaean Gr. **ku-wa-no*, with obscure etymology (cf.* Hitt. kuwanna(n)-*, _dark blue azurite colour of copper and lapis lazuli_). The name of the cyanide chenicals (belonging to the cyano group) derives from the Class. neut. adj. *«κυανόν»* *kŭanón *because it has a distinct blue colour.
 In colloquial Modern Greek, the name of the colour is *«μπλε» [ble] (neut.) *< Fr. *bleu*. 
Other than our national flag, which is referred to as *«κυανόλευκη» [ci.a'nolefci] (fem.)* --> _blue-white_, I can't think of any connotation.
 Sadness is associated with black: 
«Έχω τις μαύρες μου» ['exo tis 'mavres mu] --> _I've got the blacks (i.e. blues)_


----------



## Saluton

I remember posting here but I forgot that there are two words for _blue_, as the colour, in Russian: *голубой* ('goluboy', light blue) and *синий* ('siniy', dark blue). The latter word, *синий*, is also used in slang to describe someone _very drunk_.


----------

